# New to FishForums



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum and just got back into fishes. I kept a lot of fish about 6 years ago, had to sell them all, relocated in a small apt. I couldn't wait another 3 years to purchase a house, and a friend was selling his 125 tank/stand/hoods and lights for 250 *******, couldn't pass it up.

I've combed these forums for the past couple of weeks and I've seen nothing but helpful enthusiasts, which is a rarity in most forums.

I'm looking for a (blue) asian arowana, and I'm thinking of keeping 3 freshwater stingray, either the teacup or the motoro, 2 females and 1 male.

buddah101 has a beautiful Tilapia Buttekoferi. I miss mine.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I may be mistaken, arent the asian arowanas illegal here in the US?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

shev said:


> I may be mistaken, arent the asian arowanas illegal here in the US?


I don't know, but you're probably right. I was vague in my post, I wouldn't want to spend the money on a TRUE asian arowana... allow me to rephrase.

I'd like to have a blue Scleropages Jardini, not the Osteoglossum Bicirrhosum, no offense but the siliver arowana are too common and generic.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

yeah, the true asians are endangered and can be thousands and thousands of dollars. but either one of those are pretty cool. Not sure how many people here own arows, I know ICP did but he doesnt come here very much. and buddah may too


good buy on the 125 gallons.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

are they the fish that they had many problems here a long time ago... released into ponds, can survive on land and caused issues with our indigonous critters? If not what fish am I thinking of. they called it a pond jumper or something.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

could be, they are jumpers, but I dont think they go on land. you may be thinking of snakheads.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

shev said:


> could be, they are jumpers, but I dont think they go on land. you may be thinking of snakheads.


Snakeheads now pose a biological threat in the US waters now, not sure exactly where, and I'm not sure if they have the problem under control or not.

There's an asian fish that can breathe oxygen in the air and in water. Walking Catfish??? They can live as long as their bodies don't dry out, apparently they "walk" from rice field to rice field.

I'm not sure if the Snakehead has the same attributes as the Walking Catfish, though.


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

i am thinking it is that walking catfish... the rice field thing sounds familiar to me... funny how a post can make you think of something you once heard.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

snakeheads can breathe air and travel from pond to pond on a rainy night.


----------



## sbsociety (May 1, 2005)

I don't know about the walking catfish, but snakeheads are illegal in some states, if not all. I know it is in Virginia. This was the one that caused havoc in a lake in Virginia. Someone had dumped these fish in a lake there and they were on a mission to find them all. I guess they reproduced. Anyway, it's hazardous to the ecosystem because of it's predatorial nature. They can totally kill of hundreds of species if allowed to reproduce dramatically...


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

It's coming back... I do remember the Snakehead problem here in Virginia, did anyone ever here more about it?

And snakeheads to have the same attibutes as asian walking catfish, as long as they don't dry out they can travel a ways... kind of like a newt


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ive heard that wolffish can get breathe air for 3 days, if they dont dry up..is this true?


----------



## Gracie6363 (Mar 13, 2005)

yes it must have been the snakeheads then. I remember they were quite odd looking and there was a pretty big deal with them saying they were quite predatory and once they ran out of food they would just move to a new water source so they were illegal here due to one state (must have been virginia) having someone dump them. it's been a few years though.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> ive heard that wolffish can get breathe air for 3 days, if they dont dry up..is this true?



I think wolffish can use their swim bladder to breathe air, they can travel by land when its rainy, dunno bout 3 days though, it'd have to be pretty wet.


----------

